# tax with student visa



## EMMACOUGH

Hi-

I'm looking to start a student visa in the next couple of weeks- with only being able to work 20 hours a week I'm getting $22 per hour- does anyone know how much ill be taxed on this- ie $22 x 20=440- around how much tax will be taken off me?


----------



## Wanderer

Our tax years run July to June and though a non resident can become resident for taxation purposes by being in the one place for a period more than six months, you'll probably not qualify for taxation residency until the next financual year.
As a non resident, taxation will be at about 30% but it'll be up to the employer actually how much they deduct and you'll need to fill in a taxation form for the employer and get your TFN .
There're details on the Australian Taxation Office Homepage and you could search their site to see if there is a special provision for students.


----------



## ABCDiamond

As an Australian resident for tax purposes:

Taxable Annual salary $22,880.00

Taxable Gross	$22,880.00
Tax	$2,532.00
Medicare	$343.20
Low Income Tax Offset $1,500.00

Annual Net	$21,504.80

Weekly Net $413.55 
Fortnightly Net $827.11 
Monthly Net $1,792.07

Am I an Australian resident for tax purposes?

Generally, we consider you to be an Australian resident for tax purposes if you:
* are an overseas student enrolled in a course of study for more than six months duration.

Am I an Australian resident for tax purposes?


----------

